# wagertips.net | Free and Premium Football Tips



## wagertips (Nov 3, 2022)

Hello everybody! I have a pleasure to introduce you a brand-new tipsters website -wagertips.net! We provide free daily football tips, but you can also become a subscriber to one of our *Premium packages*.

Check our website for more details


----------



## wagertips (Nov 6, 2022)

Sunday three singles

*2022-11-06     FR1    OGC Nice    -    Stade Brest    1.83   1
2022-11-06     IT1    AS Roma    -    Lazio Roma    2.00     1
2022-11-06     TU1    Trabzonspor    -    Konyaspor    1.88    1

Good luck*





wagertips


----------

